# BSA Paratrooper ?



## kirk thomas (Apr 8, 2018)

There is this bike on the Syracuse NY cl. I live in town where this is but I do not know about these but if someone wants it I could help with shipping.


----------



## kirk thomas (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## manuelvilla (Apr 8, 2018)

Saw at eBay...nice one...need tons of love but still beautiful...i dont know if is posible find that kind of pedals because this Bike doesnt have them...

In my opinión is a great deal but im broken...lol


----------



## manuelvilla (Apr 8, 2018)

Also i have one....but two are better


----------



## Kstone (Apr 8, 2018)

They make repop pedals I think. I'm also questioning if it has original hubs on it. That's important if you want it to be original. All these parts, as I knew, and am now experiencing, are not cheap. 

But it's a super fun bike and a blast to ride, so I say someone should go for it


----------



## kirk thomas (Apr 9, 2018)

I am going to go see it tomorrow any info on what to look for. I do not know much about this kind of bike. What kind of hubs?


----------



## Kstone (Apr 9, 2018)

Grips are wrong $30-50
Rims are wrong $ 300 each
Hubs look wrong
Pedals missing $80-160
Seat is wrong... I can't put a price on that but you could replace it with a similar Brooks for $70-150
Missing air tube $25 for a repop?
Missing brakes, cables, and hand calipers $300-700  (who knows. I've never priced those for myself because they seem SO expensive)
New decals $25

You're looking at an expensive bike to restore. But that all depends on what level of perfection you want out of it.

Best of luck, but be aware what you're investing into it. They have value, but some sellers think they've walked into a gold mine when there's a lot missing off the bike


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 9, 2018)

Kstone said:


> Grips are wrong $30-50
> Rims are wrong $ 300 each
> Hubs look wrong
> Pedals missing $80-160
> ...



I totally agree.  I'd say that restoring it would be a waste of money but the other options would be to ride it the way it is and enjoy it or put on similar looking parts, paint it and enjoy a BSAish Paratrooper


----------



## kirk thomas (Apr 9, 2018)

Can you tell me the brand of wheels I should look for?


----------



## Kstone (Apr 9, 2018)

Rims won't be chrome like they are. Nor the hubs. They will be green, or a sand color as I've seen people reference...depending on where and when it was used.
Rear hub is very identifiable. 



 

 

Front rim is a 40 spoke rim

And here is my model posing next to the front axel


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 9, 2018)

I already tried telling him the wheelset was wrong and the brakes are uber expensive... didn't believe me in either case. I'd be interested in knowing how your negotiations go, he did offer it to me for $600, but still too strong for me with the incorrect $$ parts.


----------



## kirk thomas (Apr 10, 2018)

I love your model! Thanks for the info. I have not heard back from the guy with the bike. Hope to see it today and will report back what I find. Thanks again, Kirk


----------



## mtnbikeman (Apr 10, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> I totally agree.  I'd say that restoring it would be a waste of money but the other options would be to ride it the way it is and enjoy it or put on similar looking parts, paint it and enjoy a BSAish Paratrooper



Nothing wrong with BSAish. Here's mine.Before and after. Mine was a bit rougher but for a $100 bucks it was a good start. One of these days I am going to change that awful front hub and maybe try to "patina" the paint. The bike this thread is about looks like it has a little more going for it than mine did.


----------



## vincev (Apr 10, 2018)

Price dropped $260 to $599 on EBay or offer.


----------



## Whitey1736 (Apr 10, 2018)

Ah, when I saw it yesterday it was already at $599 so when I saw the post saying the seller offered it for $600 I was coming confused. Wonder how low he will go..?  Anyone put in an offer?



vincev said:


> Price dropped $260 to $599 on EBay or offer.


----------



## kirk thomas (Apr 11, 2018)

I told him I would trade my Neon Schwinn light for it. He is a real hard egg to crack.


----------



## Whitey1736 (Apr 19, 2018)

I think for $100 most people would jump on it. Did anyone buy this? The guy changed the price on it more than once daily it seemed and  I think I saw he had it  in the high $300s at one point with make an offer.  I just didn’t want to pay the shipping.




mtnbikeman said:


> Nothing wrong with BSAish. Here's mine.Before and after. Mine was a bit rougher but for a $100 bucks it was a good start. One of these days I am going to change that awful front hub and maybe try to "patina" the paint. The bike this thread is about looks like it has a little more going for it than mine did.View attachment 785840 View attachment 785838



thin


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Yeah he sold it for $450 from what he told me. He offered it to me for $300 the day before but I figure I'd wait a few days and offer $275 to see what happened. Oh well, didn't need to spend the money


----------

